# Ayr Aire - where are the services?



## MF2002 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hi Folks,

Anyone know if there are motorhome services (Fresh water; Grey & Black waste)  available at Ayr and where they’re located?  We’re parked up at the Motorhome Parking Bays at the South end of the Esplanade but no sign of any services.

Looking through previous (2021) comments they had a water bowser and black waste in place but can’t see anything today (have driven all the way down to the toilets and back up - the exhaust is now nicely polished thanks to the MASSIVE speed bumps).  

Thanks, M&F


----------



## jann (Apr 7, 2022)

There weren't any in March when we were there. There was no charge then. 
Have a look on the council website to see whether there will be any this year


----------



## The Jacks (Apr 7, 2022)

We were down in Ayr on Sunday, the same fence is there from last year but no facilities. It's supposed to be up and ruining from 1st April


----------



## MF2002 (Apr 7, 2022)

jann said:


> There weren't any in March when we were there. There was no charge then.
> Have a look on the council website to see whether there will be any this year


Messaged the council through their “Contact Us” page this am - no reply yet, will update with their response if/when it comes through.


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 8, 2022)

MF2002 said:


> Looking through previous (2021) comments they had a water bowser and black waste in place but can’t see anything today (have driven all the way down to the toilets and back up - the exhaust is now nicely polished thanks to the MASSIVE speed bumps).
> 
> Thanks, M&F


You missed the sign for motorhomes to go in from another street.  I did that to last year.


----------



## MF2002 (Apr 11, 2022)

Biggarmac said:


> You missed the sign for motorhomes to go in from another street.  I did that to last year.


Nope, we went in from the correct end but when we couldn’t find the services we drove down to the toilets thinking that would be the logical place for them (and then drove all the way back).

TODAY (11/4) received the following “Case closed. Reason: Resolved; Note: Passed to team leaders.”

Which I’m guessing means they’ve told someone higher up the tree but not actually done anything.  Service provision in Galloway is MUCH better.


----------



## rugbyken (Apr 11, 2022)

i think previous posts said that the bowser and tank were provided when charges were applied and the charges were to cover their provision


----------



## MF2002 (Apr 11, 2022)

rugbyken said:


> i think previous posts said that the bowser and tank were provided when charges were applied and the charges were to cover their provision


Probably, the signage says MH parking from April to ?October and Pay By Phone tho’ we couldn’t pay as the RingGo code is not recognised and the area doesn’t show as a Zone on the App - we also tried the 4 other parking Apps we have installed in case the service provider had changed (parking is not dealt with by the council - apparently it’s a coalition of roads dept - so they couldn’t tell us how to pay but referred us to another body by which time we had left).

Just disappointing that they’ve come so close (in terms of planning/signage/organisation) and yet they’re so far away (in terms of meeting service users needs) this year.  We were fortunate that we didn’t NEED to empty our black waste.


----------



## rugbyken (Apr 12, 2022)

most leisure services fire up for the easter break you may have been too early in april ! it did say somewhere that you could park there anyway i appreciate that doesnt help the black waste situation


----------



## jann (Apr 13, 2022)

The signs do say 1st April, but it's possible to park there in winter without any charge


----------



## MF2002 (Apr 14, 2022)

rugbyken said:


> most leisure services fire up for the easter break you may have been too early in april ! it did say somewhere that you could park there anyway i appreciate that doesnt help the black waste situation


Easter break in Aberdeen was 2/4 to 17/4 - bunch of heathens


----------



## MF2002 (Apr 21, 2022)

Hi folks,

Just received a note from Ayrshire Roads Alliance, the Ayr Aire will be up and running tomorrow - Friday 22-04.

HTH


----------



## The Jacks (Apr 30, 2022)

We arrived in Ayr on Thursday,there was a sign up saying it will be up and running shortly,another sign with the price for the pitch is £10 per night,double last years,they have bins and a chemical disposal and that's it.Looks like it opened  Friday. We spent Thursday night down at the other end of the esplanade down near the harbour but there were holes dug out in the pavement and the signs went up on Friday.
"No Motor Caravans from 9pm -9am ".
There's another one under construction at Prestwick beach ,same story ,opening shortly,same amenities, same price.


----------

